# Pro Press for steel?



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Never seen it, never used it. I do all the gas fitting at work and the powers that be are considering trying it out. I gave it a firm thumbs down based on my dislike of the copper system. Is it OK? How bout for outdoor use, as most of the stuff I run is on the roofs of modular office/camp trailers destined for the oil fields?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

If you have a set price for the job then press away.

For me I am pro press fan for cooper.

But most of my gas leaks are residential and usually a riser pipe rotted out, so I just remove the piece thread up a short nipple and replace and charge a nice sum, Takes about 1 hour total.

If I had a press I could do it in about 10 to 15 minutes, I was just wondering if I could charge the customer the same amount for working like 4 times faster.......

I am on the fence with it for that reason only, If i was doing reapair or install on large places and getting paid by the job I would be pressing steel


----------

